
Board games for Software Developers - le3dh4x0r
Just wanted to get an impression of what games you love to play in your free time. Chess, go, bridge, magic, settlers of catan, poker?
======
formalsystem
Oh man you're missing out on the massive amounts of board games published in
recent years. I would go to
[http://boardgamegeek.com/](http://boardgamegeek.com/) to find a community of
fellow board game enthusiasts

